# For all you Shenmue, Yu Suziki, Saturn, Dreamcast fans!



## JakPuma (Oct 16, 2002)

right here!  Hi guys, i am an admin at the LiveSonic Shenmue forums!  We have flopped, so I am trying to expand our users in this last ditch effort!  The url is http://pub21.ezboard.com/blivesonicshenmue  What do you say guys?


----------



## Trip (Oct 16, 2002)

I say: if you're really 12 and already an administrator of a forum...I'm a monkey on a motorbike.


----------



## JakPuma (Oct 16, 2002)

Yes, im really 12.  I am an admin there, formerly a mod since it was started last month.


----------



## Sogni (Oct 16, 2002)

Trip's a monkey? Hmmm... Nice bike! 
J/K


----------



## Sogni (Oct 16, 2002)

i might be able to refer a few people to your forum... But what's Shenmue & Yu Suziki? 
(sorry for my ignorance, I only know of Saturn and Dreamcast).


----------



## JakPuma (Oct 17, 2002)

Shenmue is a game, Yu Suziki (or however you spell it) was its designer at sega.  He also made over 10 arcade titles such has Virtua Fighter, Outrun, HangOn, and After Burner II.


----------

